# احصل مجانا على كتاب achieve pmp exam success 4th edition



## يسرى191 (9 يونيو 2010)

:75:هذا الاهداء خاص لكل مهندسى المنتدى المميزين أصحاب الذوق الرفيع و الذين قاموا بالرد على موضوعاتى السابقة و ليس فقط مرور الكرام
اليكم اخر نسخة من كتاب








ACHIEVE PMP EXAM SUCCESS احدث طابعة ( الطبعة الرابعة )كامل و الحمد لله وفقت و نزلته من على الانترنت مجانا حيث ان ثمنه فى AMAZON 80 دولارا ده غير مصاريف الشحن و يجيلك بعد 15 يوم
بس انا بقدموا لكم مجانا و أسرع DELIVERY فى الأمارت (أنا مهندس مصرى و أعمل فى الأمارات )
ارجو الدخول على الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/get/21841530...ionid=9A08397B18B67D410CE56672CA94AD14.dc211و 
و منتظر أراءكم فى الكتاب يعنى خذ وقتك وحاول ان تقرأ منه و لو خمس صفحات كل صفحة فى موضوع مختلف و منتظر أراءكم 

:83:لمن يريدون الحصول على PMP يوجد فصل كامل فى PMBOK يتكلم عن أخلاقيات المهنة ETHICS 
فكيف تريد ان تكون PROFEESIONAL و ليس عندك ETHICS فى الرد على الموضوعات بأراءك فقط و التى لن تأخذ من وقتك أكثر من ثلاث دقائق 

فكرتونى بـ............. خد و اجرى :56:

فاضل كتاب واحد هو اللى مدوخنى بس انا وراه و الزمن طويل (لأ طويل ايه ده أنا هأقدم على الامتحان قريب ......دعواتكم ) و هو كتاب THE PMP EXAM HOW TO PASS ON YOUR FIRST TRY


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (9 يونيو 2010)

الأخ الفاضل المهندس يسري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك على الموضوع وعلى الكتاب ، جزاك الله عنا كل خير.

الكتاب بالفعل ممتاز ومختصر كما جاء في عنوانه.

وفقك الله في الحصول على الكتاب الذي تبحث عنه ، وإن كنت لست من أنصار تعدد الكتب للاستعداد للامتحان.

ووفقك الله في الاختبار .

أخوكم

شريف


----------



## enghaytham (9 يونيو 2010)

أنا مش هاجرىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى :77::77:

حد شافنى وأنا بحمل الكتاب:10::76:

طب كويس لا نكتب شكرا ولا أى حاجة :20::56:


----------



## يسرى191 (9 يونيو 2010)

enghaytham قال:


> أنا مش هاجرىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى :77::77:
> 
> حد شافنى وأنا بحمل الكتاب:10::76:
> 
> طب كويس لا نكتب شكرا ولا أى حاجة :20::56:


 
انا عاوز رأيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك فى الكتاب علشان بحاول اشوف ايه هو أحسن الكتب و افضلها و اسهلها فى طريقة التقديم و شرح الموضوعات الى عاملة زى اللوغاريتمات فى pmp 
و شكرا على ردك و مبروك عليك الكتاب :56:


----------



## asiaghost (11 يونيو 2010)

*thanks*

Thank you very much indeed


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (3 يوليو 2010)

بوركت أخي الفاضل ..والله يعطيك الف عافية ونحن بانتظار نتيجة بحثك


----------



## nizar151 (4 يوليو 2010)

thankss for your help


----------



## heshamech (4 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعه انا سالت سؤال قبل كده وما احد رد وبعيده تانى 
بالنسبه لحالات ال eac وفى اى ظروف نستخدم كل حاله ........بصراحه انا مش فاهمها قوى ..........ياريت احد يوضحها لى ولو امكن بامثله محلوله وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## Elgebaly_Mostafa (4 يوليو 2010)

الف شكرا يا باشمهندس على المجهود العظيم


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (9 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودك يا مهندس / يسري
انا حملت الكتاب وهو رائع 
وإحنا يا باشا زيك برده مصريين و في الإمارات 
على فكرة يا يسري انت عملت ايه في الإمتحان انا هامتحن في ابوظبي -6 -9-2010

جزاكم الله خيرا ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## hhmdan (13 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لجهودك الطيبة 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يسرى191 (14 يوليو 2010)

م محمد عبدالله حسن قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودك يا مهندس / يسري
> انا حملت الكتاب وهو رائع
> وإحنا يا باشا زيك برده مصريين و في الإمارات
> على فكرة يا يسري انت عملت ايه في الإمتحان انا هامتحن في ابوظبي -6 -9-2010
> ...


 
طالما انت فى الامارات فنستطيع التواصل عبر الهاتف و سوف أبعث به اليك على الخاص و e mail هو [email protected] 
و بالنسبة للأمتحان أنا قدمت الطلب و ماشى فى بقية الجراءات و احتما كبير أوى يكون الامتحان قبل رمضان و الامتحان بيكون فى دبى amideast انت ها تمتحن فين فى ابو ظبى فيه سنتر فى ابو ظبى ؟ 
وعلى العموم ربنا يوفقك


----------



## الصانع (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،،
جزاكِ الله خيراً ،،


----------



## يسرى191 (15 يوليو 2010)

الصانع قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،،
> جزاكِ الله خيراً ،،


جزاك انت و الأخوة فى المنتدى خير الجزاء


----------



## akramezzat (15 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً مشكور


----------



## مجدي مختار (15 يوليو 2010)

*اجتياز امتحان pmpبنجاح*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
الحمد لله انا اجتزت الامتحان من حوالي اسبوعين فقط-نصيحتي الاساسية لاخواني عدم تشتيت انفسهم باكثر من كتاب.الاساسي هو كتاب PMBOK 4th edition .وكتاب ريتا مولكاهي الاصدار السادس بالاضافة الي حل امتحانات Fast track ودي مهمة جدا لانها بتفيد في حساب الوقت المطلوب في حل الامتحان.علي فكرة الملحوظة دي مهمة جدا جدا جدا لاتضع في الامتحان علامات علي الاجابات اللي انت متاكد منها لان الوقت لو خلص منك وانت لسه ماشيلتها الاجابات بتاعتك ماتتحسبش .انا قعدت في الامتحان نص ساعة بس علشان اشيل هذه العلامات حتي لو انا ماكنتش متاكد من الاجابة ودي تعتبر ضياع للوقت .


----------



## mteleb (16 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى الكريم وجعل عملك من قبيل العلم الذى ينتفع به خالصاً لوجه الله


----------



## Al-kendi (20 سبتمبر 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا على جهودكم جميعا

اخي مجدي مختار ممكن لو سمحت اتنزل اسئلة Fast Track على المنتدى للاستفادة 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## HHM (1 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وحياكم الله
في هذا المنتدى الاكثرمن رائع
بموضوعاته و اعضائه
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## تقى الله (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا ياباش مهندس يسرى*

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسه
انا اخوك م/محمود فى السعوديه وبذاكر البى ام بى حاليا وخلاص فاضل فصلين واقفل الكتاب

على فكره انا بذاكر من كتاب جامد جدااااااا اسمه:
head first PMP
الكتاب اسلوبه وطريقه اخراجه بسيطه جدااا ويفتح نفسك ع المذاكره

السؤال بقا:
الشهاده دى اهميتها ايه فى الامارات؟يعنى عليها طلب؟ولا مجرد ميزه؟وبتفرق اد ايه فى الراتب؟


----------



## ود المك نمر (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*بوركت أخي الفاضل ..والله يعطيك العافية وبانتظار نتيجة بحثك*​


----------



## طارقسيسى (10 ديسمبر 2010)

PMP Exam Prep Questions, Answers, & Explanations: 800+ PMP *...* -ده الكتاب الاهم ومدوخنى من 6 شهور


----------



## وحيد البيه (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع يا بشمهندس


----------



## يسرى191 (5 يناير 2011)

تقى الله قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسه
> انا اخوك م/محمود فى السعوديه وبذاكر البى ام بى حاليا وخلاص فاضل فصلين واقفل الكتاب
> 
> على فكره انا بذاكر من كتاب جامد جدااااااا اسمه:
> ...


هى تعطيك ميزة و افضلية عند البحث عن عمل لكن الزيادة فى الراتب تكون حسب الخبرة فقط


----------



## يسرى191 (5 يناير 2011)

طارقسيسى قال:


> PMP Exam Prep Questions, Answers, & Explanations: 800+ PMP *...* -ده الكتاب الاهم ومدوخنى من 6 شهور


 على فكرة الكتاب ده ممتاز وانا اشتريته من امريكا لأن مفيش منه soft copy وانصح الجميع باقتائه لأنه ساعدنى جدا جدا جدا فى اجتياز الامتحان


----------



## Jamal (6 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## plan-Enas (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا علي الكتاب مهندس يسري بس المشكله ان تعدد الكتب ممكن يعمل لك شويه لخبطه وخصوصا موضوع الـ pmp موضوع صعب اصلاً ربنا معاك ويوفقك بالشهاده دي بإذن الله انا مهندسه مصريه اعمل بالكويت


----------



## قلم معماري (11 يناير 2011)

اولا اشكرك علي المشاركة بهذا الكتاب ولكني اتفق مع الزملاء في ان تعدد المصادر يؤدي الي عدم التركيز في التحضير لامتحان ال pmp ولكن لا بأس من قرأته.
شكرا مرة اخري وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يسرى191 (11 يناير 2011)

plan-Enas قال:


> شكرا جزيلا علي الكتاب مهندس يسري بس المشكله ان تعدد الكتب ممكن يعمل لك شويه لخبطه وخصوصا موضوع الـ pmp موضوع صعب اصلاً ربنا معاك ويوفقك بالشهاده دي بإذن الله انا مهندسه مصريه اعمل بالكويت


 
كلامكم ممتاز لكن لابد لك من اختيار هذا الكتاب الواحد 
اذا كيف تختار ما لم تقرأ و تقارن بين الكتب ثم تستقر على هذا الكتاب واحد فلكل منا ما يناسبه و للولا اختلفت الأذواق لبارت السلع

انا عن نفسى اعتمدت على كتاب الأسئلة الذى تحدثت عنه و كتاب pmbok و الكورس المقدم من شركة skill soft العالمية و الحمد لله اجتزت الامتحان من اول مرة


----------



## abo arig (11 يناير 2011)

والله مشكور لو عرفت أنزله


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (12 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (13 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## يسرى191 (13 يناير 2011)

الله يبارك فيكم جميعا و الف شكر لكم ايضا


----------



## ملتزم (13 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
شكرا لك أخي وللجميع
سؤال، هل تم وضع كتاب البيم بوك الإصدار الخامس باللغتين العربية و الإنجليزية؟
أين يمكن الحصول على الملفين بصيغة بي دي اف؟
جزاك الله خيرا
مع رجاء الرد السريع إن أمكن


----------



## anass81 (15 يناير 2011)

ملتزم قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> شكرا لك أخي وللجميع
> سؤال، هل تم وضع كتاب البيم بوك الإصدار الخامس باللغتين العربية و الإنجليزية؟
> أين يمكن الحصول على الملفين بصيغة بي دي اف؟
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا يوجد اصدار خامس , واخر نسخة هي الاصدار الرابع


----------



## saidelsayedab (16 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود


----------



## يسرى191 (17 يناير 2011)

ملتزم قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> شكرا لك أخي وللجميع
> سؤال، هل تم وضع كتاب البيم بوك الإصدار الخامس باللغتين العربية و الإنجليزية؟
> أين يمكن الحصول على الملفين بصيغة بي دي اف؟
> ...


 
لا يوجد اصدار خامس 

الصدار الأخير هو الاصدار الرابع 2008

الاصدار الخامس المفترض انه ينزل 2012 لأن الاصدارات تتجدد كل اربع سنوات


----------



## Jamal (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## واثق الخطوه (13 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## nsla (13 فبراير 2011)

thanQ awy awy awy awy ,, ana msh a5dt w greet aho ,, 7ad ygibly taxi b2a =] 
rbna ykrmk ya rb wllahy d3wa mn 2lby


----------



## محمد منير الحطيم (14 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## يسرى191 (14 فبراير 2011)

nsla قال:


> thanq awy awy awy awy ,, ana msh a5dt w greet aho ,, 7ad ygibly taxi b2a =]
> rbna ykrmk ya rb wllahy d3wa mn 2lby


بارك الله فيك 

و ربنا يوفقك و يوفق الجميع
سعادتى هى اسعاد الأخرين :75:

_Ahmed Youssry_
_PMP_
_BSc. civil engineer _
_EGYPT_​


----------



## يسرى191 (14 فبراير 2011)

abo arig قال:


> والله مشكور لو عرفت أنزله


 
اخى العزيز 

هذا الكرس لا يمكن تنزيله لأن ال player غير موتوفر الا عن طريق الشركة فقط 
انا نفسى حاولت و مفيش فايدة 
تقبل اعتذارى


----------



## احمد وبس2010 (26 مارس 2011)

لك مني اجمل الامنيات الله يوفقك مشكور كتير


----------



## bat eng (27 مارس 2011)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## esel (27 مارس 2011)

الرابط غير صالح من فضلك ان تحدثه و شكرا


----------



## يسرى191 (22 أبريل 2011)

bat eng قال:


> الرابط لايعمل


 الرابط الجديد

http://www.4shared.com/dir/Td52BsSL/_online.html


----------



## neeb2k (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## adelhussien (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hhmdan (25 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لجهودك


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (25 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس احمد و مشكور على الإهتمام و تحديث الرابط


----------



## يسرى191 (9 يونيو 2011)

ابو فدوى و يمنى قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير مهندس احمد و مشكور على الإهتمام و تحديث الرابط


 الرابط يعمل و جربته بنفسى و اعتذر عن تأخرى فى الرد:28:


----------



## medhat_morsy (10 يونيو 2011)

هذا الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء رفعة مرة اخرى
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## يسرى191 (10 يونيو 2011)

medhat_morsy قال:


> هذا الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء رفعة مرة اخرى
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
فعلا الأن الرابط لا يعمل على العموم الرابط الجديد 
http://www.4shared.com/file/YwxJ9Jj2/youssry191.html
لقد غيرت اسم الملف ووضعت له باسوورد حتى لا يستطيع فتحه القائمين على موقع الرفع بسهولة و معرفة محتواه 

الباسورردrawnaa

ارجو ابلاغى اذا كان الرابط يعمل (جربته ايضا ) و انا فى الخدمة :63:


----------



## safa aldin (10 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس احمد و يسرى191


----------



## م_هبه (12 يونيو 2011)

رجاء المساعدة رابط الكتاب لا يعمل وأنا محتاجاه فعلا


----------



## لؤي انس (12 يونيو 2011)

شاكرين مهللين يا باشا
جزاك الله كل خير
:77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## يسرى191 (12 يونيو 2011)

م_هبه قال:


> رجاء المساعدة رابط الكتاب لا يعمل وأنا محتاجاه فعلا


يا ترى جربتى الرابط الجديد
http://www.4shared.com/file/YwxJ9Jj2/youssry191.html
الباسوورد rawnaa
يا ريت تجربيه باشمهندسة ولو فيه مشكلة اخبرينى 

ربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## يسرى191 (12 يونيو 2011)

لؤي انس قال:


> شاكرين مهللين يا باشا
> جزاك الله كل خير
> :77::77::77::77::77:


 
لا شكر على واجب يا باشا البشوات


----------



## Abu Bakr Mohamed K (14 يونيو 2011)

الرابط لايعمل....الرجاء مراجعته


----------



## يسرى191 (14 يونيو 2011)

Abu Bakr Mohamed K قال:


> الرابط لايعمل....الرجاء مراجعته


 اؤؤكد لك ان الرابط يعمل
ممكن تشرح لى ما هى المشكلة بالضبط 
هل جربت الرابط الجديد فى اخر مشاركة 

على العموم اتفضل رابط جديد http://ifile.it/31vs9xo
او http://ifile.it/31vs9xo/youssry191.rar
الباسوررد rawnaa


----------



## يسرى191 (14 يونيو 2011)

يسرى191 قال:


> :75:هذا الاهداء خاص لكل مهندسى المنتدى المميزين أصحاب الذوق الرفيع و الذين قاموا بالرد على موضوعاتى السابقة و ليس فقط مرور الكرام
> اليكم اخر نسخة من كتاب
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bryar (16 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المصادر المفيدة ونقدر جهودكم


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (16 يونيو 2011)

thanks so much I am trying to downloud it


----------



## nofal (17 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## احمد فاضل قيس (26 أغسطس 2012)

الف الف شكر على جهودكم الكبيرة وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ashraff (27 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## النيل الأسمر (1 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور يا هندسة علي الكرم دة يجعله الله في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## mtak (10 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على الكتاب


----------



## azouz khalil (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*اللينك لا يعمل*

اللينك لا يعمل يأاخى العزيز


----------



## monosamy (30 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## arabi2222 (6 يناير 2013)

ووفقك الله في الاختبار

​


----------



## glman (6 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saidelsayedab (11 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (20 يناير 2013)

Achieve PMP Exam Success—A Concise Study Guide for the Busy Project Manager, 4th Edition - Download - 4shared - Mahmoud Nasreldeen


----------

